

Standard Java API for JSON - jgemedina
http://www.infoq.com/news/2013/04/standard-java-api-for-json

======
jgemedina
I hate when this sort of stuff happens in the Java world, gives me the feeling
of almost "manually" parsing it, the impl could be better, if take as an
example other impl as Json.net for .NET

------
Randgalt
Is there something wrong with Jackson that necessitated this?

~~~
jgemedina
I am a .NET developer, did not know about Jackson, I just saw it and oh man!
now I understand you. way way simpler.

